# Anyone Had A Litter with Multiple Fathers?



## brentr (Mar 5, 2012)

I bred a NZ doe yesterday for the first time.  Session #1 was at 8 am with a NZ buck.  He bred her 3 times.  Session 2 (with same buck) was a bust at 12 noon.  Buck seemed more interested in nipping and scratching than breeding - 0 breeding.  At 6 pm I put her in with my Cali buck, and it was a very successful session - 4 times bred.  Doe was very cooperative; I was really pleased to see how easily she bred as a first-timer.

Anyway, my question is how likely is it that she conceives a mixed litter - some kits fathered by the NZ buck, some by the Cali buck?  Or is it more likely that the first breeding session simply stimulated egg release and the later session results in conception?

Does anyone have (or had) litters that they know had mixed fathers?  I'm just curious.  My NZ doe is black with cinnamon tipped fur, so won't likely be able to tell visually who is the father of which kits.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 6, 2012)

We've had it happen with pigs. Our last litter is all feeders because she was bred by 2 boars on the same day and some are clearly one father and some are clearly the other but there is no way to document that.


----------



## secuono (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, I'd say possible.
My American Chinchilla doe was bred to a Silver Fox and a Californian. Kits were 3 black and one gray w/brown. Brown is growing faster than any of the blacks. 
Don't have $$ to spend on DNA tests to be sure, so will never know.


----------



## Legacy (Mar 6, 2012)

I've had multiple fathers to litters. Some are obvious, some are not. Are yours full blood?  You may have some distinctly cali and distinctly NZ. If that's the case, you may never know if the babies get the NZ look from mom or dad.


----------



## adorable (Mar 9, 2012)

THis one i dont think so. Because of your time of breeding apart. The first and second breeding should of been enough. Going back for a third run in the same day does stress out the buck. Good luck with your litter.


----------



## Mea (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes... there Can be  more than one sire to the litter.   Each bunny will have only One of the bucks as a father, however.


----------

